# Cepsa Propane Gas



## jackeen (Dec 14, 2007)

As I will be in the Aquitaine region of France around St Jean du Luz/Bidart/Hendaye in March, can anybody tell me where I can get an exchange bottle of Cepsa Propane. Will I have to cross to Spain & is there a list of suppliers available? The Cepsa website wasn't any help & I can only find LPG for tanks on MHFs. Thanks in advance.
Jackeen


----------



## jumar (Dec 30, 2010)

A very good question which I cannot provide a definite answer too.
However please be aware of the following- Cepsa is not available in all Regions of Spain, we know this from experience, also Cepsa Propane is less common, but in the frozen North of Spain more so, so finding in France I would think its a no chance.

We travelled from our home here in South Eastern Spain last summer to the Ferry port of Bilbao, our intention was to swap our Cepsa butane before boarding, therefore touring the UK with full cylinders, we were unable to find any supplier within an hour of the port, we had a good runaround but found no Cepsa only Repsol, that brings me on to another point, Repsol is sometimes available across the border in France, but this helps you not.


----------



## Foghorn-Leghorn (Jul 10, 2010)

Theres a Cepsa garage in the port area close to the old Brittany Ferries berth at Avenida Del Algorta which does exchange cylinder's .
We exchanged an empty Butane before boarding the ferry home in in March 2010


----------

